# How to lock shutter in 450D for very long exposure?



## Pband (May 7, 2009)

Dear friends,
   This question may sound very silly. But I am asking because I don't know anything about it.
   I have bought a Canon 450D lately. I cannot understand how to take too long (for several minutes, may be hours even) exposures with this camera. The *B*ulb mode allows me to press the camera as long as I keep it fully pressed. But I need to lock the shutter and do other jobs while the camera gets exposure for several minutes. Please tell me how to do it.
   Moreover, for minimum or no camera shake I need to use a shutter release cable (along with a lock). But somehow the cable is no more available in our city. They say that the cable has been replaced by some remote controler. Now, what is that and how to use it? Which brand is good for such a remote controler?


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 7, 2009)

remote...def.

im not a canon user, but i got one for my nikon yesterday, and i love it.
i would strongly suggest going onto adorama, or B&H and just do a search for canon remote.


----------



## BoblyBill (May 7, 2009)

Well, the cheapest way I've heard of is to tape it (I've seen a picture were a guy taped his shutter down for 4 hours and the picture was amazing!!!), but most guys/girls get a remote switch that you plug into the side of the camera. It will 1) allow you get your hands off the camera to reduce camera shake from pressing the shutter 2) it locks so that you can have a long a shutter time as the battery will allow. An example of this is the RS-80N3 (not compatible with the 450D but I can't find the one that is for the moment).


----------



## cereal83 (May 7, 2009)

You can get a wireless remote which cost $8-$15 Canadian I believe. Then just push it and then when you want the picture to end, push it again.

edit:

It's Canon RC-5 Wireless Remote

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/116234-REG/Canon_2467A001_RC_5_Remote_Controller.html#features


----------



## BoblyBill (May 7, 2009)

Ah-ha!!!! There it is. ^


----------



## cereal83 (May 7, 2009)

lol yup, i think my price if off a little also


----------



## bdavis (May 7, 2009)

Make sure your batteries are fully charged, this will drain the power FAST


----------

